# Stepped on puppies foot on accident...seems to be okay. Vet?



## Evelyn23 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good morning everyone,

My husband was leaving for work about an hour ago and our 7 week old German shepherd puppy, Dallas, got stepped on. Puppies seem to always be right under you! Anyway she screamed and cried horribly for about 4 minutes. After some distraction, she seems to be fine and is putting weight on it but picks it up slightly when standing. She got back to play and being a maniac again after 15 minutes. She had her breakfast and had her potty break as usual and is napping now. I am concerned that it may have a fracture?? I felt it and moved it for her after a while and it doesn't seem to bother her but I am worried. There are no 24 hour vets in the area at all, just an emergency call line at her vet. I'd hate to make the hour drive and pay $200+ at the vet for my worry wortness. Of course I will take her if necessary but I wanted an unbiased opinion first.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Evelyn23 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> My husband was leaving for work about an hour ago and our 7 week old German shepherd puppy, Dallas, got stepped on. Puppies seem to always be right under you! Anyway she screamed and cried horribly for about 4 minutes. After some distraction, she seems to be fine and is putting weight on it but picks it up slightly when standing. She got back to play and being a maniac again after 15 minutes. She had her breakfast and had her potty break as usual and is napping now. I am concerned that it may have a fracture?? I felt it and moved it for her after a while and it doesn't seem to bother her but I am worried. There are no 24 hour vets in the area at all, just an emergency call line at her vet. I'd hate to make the hour drive and pay $200+ at the vet for my worry wortness. Of course I will take her if necessary but I wanted an unbiased opinion first.


we step on our dog a lot. It's unavoidable even with a larger dog but ours likes to dive under feet so it's her own fault.
This week alone: sneakers, high heels, steeltoed work boots and bare feet. 
Will it be a little sore? Yes but typically if she's not limping and doesn't mind it being handled then she's probably just sore.

Fractures hurt, keep an eye out and if it gets worse or doesnt get better after a day or 2 I'd take her then.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

phone acting dumb.sorry


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I have accidentally stepped on and kicked my dog, including in the face, more times than I'm comfortable with. He's a dachshund mix, he's a velcro dog, he's a vacuum cleaner, he's just always there. Sometimes it's a complicated dance to avoid clobbering him, and sometimes I fail. He has never sustained any seriously injuries from his run ins with my feet and legs, and seems to forgive me quickly every time. I'd see no harm in a watch-and-wait approach if it doesn't look swollen and she's putting weight on it and otherwise acting normally.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I've stepped on Casper's feet a few times, including once when he veered in front of me to jump at a fox and I accidentally stepped on the back of his foot, pressing it into the pavement and scraping it up. My dogs have also fallen/jumped off of several too-high things (the other day Casper took a badly-timed leap off a five-foot-tall tree stump and landed half on his side and half on his back, managing to somehow kick Crystal in the face at the same time). I always feel them all over, make sure they can move all of their parts without difficulty, and then watch them for the next couple of days. Mine have been fine so far. If you can move all your dog's toes and she's playing normally, she's probably fine! Keep an eye on her, though.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh gosh, if we went to the vet for every time Kobi got stepped on, we'd have to begin paying rent in one of the examining rooms! Kobi is also a "velcro" dog and is always underfoot. Especially when we're walking up & down stairs! He's bashed himself playing ball in the house too a couple of times. As a tiny puppy, I watched him try to dart up stairs to greet someone, fall backward, and smack his jaw on the concrete! That one smarted for a bit... within minutes of all his mishaps, we'll watch him carefully and see how he manages. Usually, fairly quickly, he's bounced back, gotten distracted and moved on to his next adventure, with no repercussions.

I think allowing the dog to handle his mishaps, without coddling them, allows them to learn resiliency. However, if Kobi was seriously injured, it would've been an immediate trip to the vet...no questions asked.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

yeah just try to keep her alittle more rested today to rest the affected limb, as she is a bit on the young side...Maybe a big raw bone or other chewie to keep her occupied....


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

How's Dallas' foot doing?


----------

